

The Grim, Racist Methods of One Brooklyn Landlord - reverend_gonzo
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/05/grim-racist-methods-of-one-brooklyn-landlord.html

======
formulaT
Just think how much worse the WASP landlords are, given that the WASP elite
are the ones with actual political power.

